# Mold on bathroom window



## Rdwf81 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 1950s home and the bathroom likely has never been remodeled since it was built. I am beginning the process of remodeling it, but I first would like to clean up the mold from the window. It is black and all over the window. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to how to remove this without paying for a professional (if that's even possible at this point). 

I have attached a photo of the window, which clearly shows the extent of the mold buildup. One of the other problems I have is that there is no vent. I realize the mold will probably just grow back, but any help as to how to clean it would be greatly appreciated. 

Richard


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are a variety of mold removal products sold. Bleach works, there are peroxide products, and there are specialty mold removal sprays that seem to work adequately on visible mold. As you note, none of them will prevent the mold from coming back, the only way to do that is to eliminate the moisture from the room, which of course requires a vent, or install mold resistant surfaces if venting is impossible. Some of the mold removal products are hazardous, read the label very carefully, open windows as needed, and wear a mask if recommended.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I think you would be wize to remove the glass block, Install a Stainless steel pan flashing at the base, and install a two light, low e triple glazed casement window in that opening. I really like the arched ceiling in your bath, very classy. Plaster I assume.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A window in a shower area is always a bad idea, add to that the really deep opening, no vent, and there's no way not to have mold.
Hot moist air hitting that cold window and you get condinsation.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Use something like Tilex or Lestoil and a scrub brush, followed by a good rinse. It will come back. You are fighting a never ending battle in a space like that. You have no way to completely remove the moisture and the soap residue that splashes on there provides an endless supply of organic food for mold to thrive.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When you get ready to remodel you may want to concider getting rid of that window.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

At least it is not a wood window... Glass block is probably about the best material you can have in a shower if you _HAVE_ to have a window in there. Clean it up and treat it (mortar) with some sealer just like the rest of the grout. If you want to slow it down in the future, install a bath fan (really should do that anyway) and wipe it down after each shower.


----------



## clpalerm (Jan 22, 2013)

Rdwf81 said:


> I have a 1950s home and the bathroom likely has never been remodeled since it was built. I am beginning the process of remodeling it, but I first would like to clean up the mold from the window. It is black and all over the window. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to how to remove this without paying for a professional (if that's even possible at this point).
> 
> I have attached a photo of the window, which clearly shows the extent of the mold buildup. One of the other problems I have is that there is no vent. I realize the mold will probably just grow back, but any help as to how to clean it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Richard



If you want to keep the window no need to remove it just install a vent to get all of the hot and moist air outside so it doesn't sit around and cause the Mold.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have always had good luck cleaning grout with Comet and a very stiff tooth brush. (the ones for dentures are pretty stiff)


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Like I said in my previous post, a stainless steel sloped sill pan and a vinyl clad triple glazed Casement window would allow light in there, you could open it after showering to let in outside fresh air, (Not sure where you live) and your mold problem would be much less, although probably not eliminated. Without that window you have a dungeon. With it, you have a nicely lit bathroom.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a glass block window in my shower with a small center vent sort of like yours. Like others have said, mold is a constant battle, but in my case it's not too bad as I also have a ceiling exhaust fan which I run for about 20 minutes after showering. For the mold that does show up, I spray it with this Lysol stuff and then walk away. After about 15 minutes, the mold is gone, and I rinse. Good stuff. :yes:

http://www.lysol.com/cleaning-products/bathroom-cleaners/mildew-remover


----------

